# How long before labor did you lose your mucus plug?



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

Just curious...


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

mine came out in a few chunks a couple days apart. And it was several days later that I was induced for being 12 days "overdue".... so i honestly don't know, but it was at least a few days.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Baby #1 was 24 hours before labor began
#2 was after labor had already begun
#3 was 2 days before
#4 was 3 days before

(I didn't answer the poll







)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Several weeks with both DD1 and DD2, that same formula better not apply to this pg because it has yet to appear.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never seen my mucous plug ever - and I've delivered 3 kids!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

With my first I didn't loose my plug until I was actually in labor, about 24 hours before his birth. With my second I lost the first chunk about a week before.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

With number 1 I lost it at around midnight and he arrived the next morning.
With the other 3 I never saw it!


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

I answered less than 24 hours, but it's inaccurate because I was in labor when I lost my plug

Sarah


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I didn't lose my mucus plug until I was well into active labor - probably about 6 hours before my baby was actually born. I remember going to the bathroom to pee and standing up and saying, "hey! mucus plug!" and my husband came running in to see the fabled mucus plug that we'd heard so much about. I never had a lick of bloody show during labor either....

Maybe we can add a category for "I did not lose my mucus plug before labor began"? Seems from the answers here that that is not atypical....


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

Labor started right after I lost my plug, within the hour. DS was born about 14 hours later.


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine came out over a 24 hour period, over 2 weeks later I hadn't gone into labor. Ended up getting induced.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

12 days









It wasnt 'bloody' though. My midwife said if you have a 'bloody show' labour is much more likely to occur within 48hrs


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never lost mine before labour.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't...well I suppose I did during labor







: but I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Mine was like a week and a day. My mw had checked me at the appointment and she said it is normal to lose the plug if you had a "vigorous" cervical check... and my ds was born a week and a day later.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't remember seeing it with #1 or #2. Lost it on Thursday with #3 and went into labor the next Tuesday (five days).


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

mine was like 3 weeks before.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I put 24 hours or less as it was the closest option. With all three of mine I didnt begin to lose it until labor begun. That was how I knew the contractions were real labor.

With the first it as slower, and a little at a time but not until 8 hours into early labor and about 5 hours from the begining of true active labor.

With my 2nd, labor came on much faster, I SERIOUSLY thought my water broke. I continued to loose more and more watery stuff, alot of it, until I was about 7 cm and my water actually did break.

With my 3rd I really began to lose mucus during the time I was stalled at about 5cm. Again, at one time it was enough that I thought it might be my water, but it wasnt.

I really only remeber the bloody show with my first.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

With my first birth I was pitted (pre-e) and my second I actually had to wait for labor. I remember being disturbed sleeping from the early am on, and at about 4am I noticed the cramps were 10 minutes apart. I still didn't know if I was actually in labor.

I couldn't sleep anymore at 6 am and went outside and watched the sunrise.

I asked God to give me a sign if I was in labor (not praying but more frustrated since I had a wee one to arrange care for if I was).

I got up and plop onto my thigh was my plug. I had the baby about 8 hours later.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

My first pregnancy it was once I hit 4cm and it dropped in the toilet in the hospital bathroom in the triage area getting ready to be admitted.









With my second it came out also at the hospital but after I had been admitted.

Both times were within 2-8 hours before having the baby.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Somewhere between a week and 10 days before my failed inducting and then c-section.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I didn't until I was already well iinto labour.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't even say I technically "lost" the plug. I had my membranes stripped. MW had some blood on her finger, there was a tiny bit in my undies before birth, but I never really saw a 'plug.' (Of course, an hour after ctrx started, I got into the pool & spent most of labor there. But I don't think my bikini bottom had blood either.)

Hm...







where did it go then?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I didn't see a "plug" just had a ton of mucous pour out of me after I'd been laboring for several hours.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

With DS (pre-term) I lost my plug about an hour before labor began. With DD (full-term), I began losing it about a week before. I'd think it was all gone and then I'd lose more, until I lost a lot of pink mucus about 6 or so hours before I went into labor.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine came out during labor.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Less than 24 hours. I lost some over-night and then the rest when labor began around 2pm.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1: I had a "bloody show" with lots of mucus during early labor. That was on Thursday night and she was born on Saturday night, after an afternoon of hard labor.

DD2 and DS: it must have come out at some point during labor.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

I lost mine at 40w exactly and gave birth just a bit past a week later.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Two babies, no noticeable mucus plug loss. With my first, I thought I saw what was the beginning of it, but it wasn't very much and it was like 3 weeks before baby was born, so I don't know if I just lose it in unnoticeable drips and drabs or what.


----------



## RobynFL (Aug 6, 2008)

First pg - 24 hrs before labor started
Second pg - repeatedly from week or more out

I started dilating around 38.5 wks so the plug came out - but kept regenerating so from then until she was born at 40 wks 1 day there were plug pieces









Didn't answer the poll though since I couldn't select both


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I answered for my first - it was a couple of days prior and I only lost part of it. The rest of it came out when my water broke.

For #2 I never saw anything that resembled my mucous plug. There were tiny pieces that came out in the week prior but nothing even close to the size of what I saw with #1.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Probably a few hours before labor. But I was napping, so I noticed a bloody show when my contractions started.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

With dd I lost it at 26 weeks and she was born at 43. With ds I never noticed it.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

my first i lost some at 33 weeks...then nothing again until labor. i got a foley and gobs came out when it did.

my second, labor. i was about 7cm.

my third, labor. about 5cm then a little more at about 7, a few minutes before she was born.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

With my first two, I never noticed it. With my third it came out just before the baby -- I was kneeling and glanced down and there was a jellyfish-like thing on the pad beneath me, with a reddish spot in the center. With my fourth bits of it came out over a period of about three weeks before the birth.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I never noticeably lost a mucus plug with DS1 but with DS2 about 12 hours before labor started I noticed a mucus plug streaked with a fair amount of blood after using the bathroom.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I lost it *during* labor, after about 3-4cm. Man, I bled a LOT more than I thought I was supposed to. It was like a full-on period, but my Midwife assured me it was normal.


----------



## LiamsMommy (Jan 20, 2004)

I opened my eyes at 8am to a flood. Labor began, saw the goo during a bathroom trip at the hospital in the first hour of labor.


----------

